# Christmas Lotto 2010



## QldKev (3/12/10)

:kooi: Christmas Lotto for 2010 :kooi: 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45871


Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 11-DEC-2010 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.

2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool
If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

4. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for Christmas and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry; each bottle must be a different beer.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer!

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw in the next couple of days.


I'll start the list

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## ekul (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0


----------



## barls (3/12/10)

im in, still havent had any feed back on the previous one i sent yet
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0


----------



## JestersDarts (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/10)

barls said:


> im in, still havent had any feed back on the previous one i sent yet


I think if you win you SHOULD supply comments on each beer. Even if it's a short, "loved it", or "hated it"

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7.
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
edit: sorry Jester.


----------



## Doogiechap (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


Edit: Added new posts


----------



## jbirbeck (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## smileymark (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.Smiley 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

I am in.


----------



## mxd (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## WhiteWolf (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Arghonaut (3/12/10)

Great idea, I'm in.

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14.
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Gulpa (3/12/10)

WhiteWolf said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## Siborg (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Petesbrew
7.
8.JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15.ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7.
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## manticle (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## itmechanic (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Bubba Q (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. Bubba Q
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD 

bugger, was too slow with my original number


----------



## stuchambers (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## vykuza (3/12/10)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21.
22. Smiley 
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


It's on like King Kong!


----------



## mckenry (3/12/10)

Nick R said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...



I will bottle one in a few days. If it's not kosher to send bottles that need card time, just delete me from the list. I keg so have no bottles.
mckenry


----------



## samhaldane (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Charst (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## keifer33 (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst 
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33.
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## TonyC (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst 
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Housecat (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34.
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## NickB (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44.
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD

Count me in! Must be my lucky year I reckon....


----------



## Cocko (3/12/10)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (3/12/10)

1.
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Cocko (3/12/10)

1.
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD



Even more confusing not posting the current list there TP!


----------



## TidalPete (3/12/10)

Cocko said:


> 1.
> 2. DK
> 3.
> 4.
> ...



THEN UP YOURS CONKO OR WHATEVER YOUR NAME IS! IF YOU CAN'T GET THE GIST OF MY POST THEN FY.
THE No 20 SPOT IS VACANT & I CAN'T SAY I'M SORRY.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> THEN UP YOURS CONKO OR WHATEVER YOUR NAME IS! IF YOU CAN'T GET THE GIST OF MY POST THEN FY.
> THE No 20 SPOT IS VACANT & I CAN'T SAY I'M SORRY.




Oh i get the 'gist' of your now *deleted* post!

You are old.

Is that it Mr. capitals?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/12/10)

and so it begins.... just like last year......

edit: either that, or I'm just had a few too many to pick up on the sarcastica font.....


----------



## AussieJosh (3/12/10)

"Im in"

1.
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27.
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## AussieJosh (3/12/10)

I like fights as long as im not the one fighting!


----------



## pk.sax (3/12/10)

Sounds like fun, I'm in

1.
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27. practicalfool
28.
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## bum (3/12/10)

1.
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## argon (3/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31.
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## AussieJosh (4/12/10)

Does any one know the aprox price to send a long neck by post to another state?


----------



## Florian (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36.
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

work on $10 bucks for a chance to win 40 longies and it should not be an issue.



AussieJosh said:


> Does any one know the aprox price to send a long neck by post to another state?


----------



## MattC (4/12/10)

Good luck to everyone

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26.
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## groucho (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## QldKev (4/12/10)

groucho said:


> 1. Argon
> 2. DK
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## J Grimmer (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## Isuxius (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38.
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## jyo (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


----------



## QldKev (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD


Re-added TidalPete as J Grimmer updated the wrong post


----------



## Steve (4/12/10)

QldKev said:


> Re-added TidalPete as J Grimmer updated the wrong post



id be double checking what youve done there Kev. See post 30


----------



## QldKev (4/12/10)

Steve said:


> id be double checking what youve done there Kev. See post 30



I added him back in and hopefully he will stay with us for the Lotto draw, fingers crossed.

It is supposed to be a fun thing for all.

QldKev


----------



## NickB (4/12/10)

Don't forget this goes up to 80, guys.....

Cheers


----------



## drfad (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD

I suggest this is the only time I'll heve the number 9 on my back. I'm a long way from a halfback these days! Fingers corssed for my first ever entry!

EDIT: or am I supposed to go on the end?


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

NickB said:


> Don't forget this goes up to 80, guys.....
> 
> Cheers



Rightio then.

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## jyo (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle 

Manticle, if you don't want me to enter, just say so


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

I seemed to be kicked out as well 

1. Argon
2. DK
3.
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9.
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16.
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20.
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## mxd (4/12/10)

you killed a few of them 


Please all check
1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

Happens so easily.

Apologies to all affected, edited, hopefully everyone's there.

I'm sure QLD Kev will do a good job sorting out the wash after the cycle's finished.


----------



## dkaos (4/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30.
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## aussiechucka (4/12/10)

Count me in!

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4.
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## barls (4/12/10)

if manticle is down twice does that mean he has to send two bottles.


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

Yep.


----------



## barls (4/12/10)

cool after enjoying your funky swap last nite, i hope i win


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

OT I guess but glad you liked it.

I won the last one and I can say that a very high percentage were damn tasty beers. Not sure if Mossyrocks had such a good experience the first time around but I was pretty happy with my lot. Even got a couple of decent funk types (beerhog's orval homage was a standout)


----------



## QldKev (4/12/10)

barls said:


> if manticle is down twice does that mean he has to send two bottles.




Nope three by my books.

1 each for the winners and 1 for the organiser  

QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/10)

Cocko said:


> Don't stress it JA!
> 
> TP is so old it takes him ages to type stuff.... and he sometimes bumps his caps lock with his worts...
> 
> Should be an age limit to the forum but unfortunately we have to put up with em....



I'm five years younger than Tidal Pete so we are in about the same "cohort", and Moderators may like to take note that Ageism, racism etc should not be tolerated on this forum and I object to the above comment, which on any other forum would result in the poster being expelled.


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

You're a sensitive man BribieG and rightly so. Not enough respect for our elders these days.

That said, grouchy typing in capitals and telling someone to go get fucked doesn't elicit the best reponse in people.

How about we sit Cocko and Pete together and get them to drink six pints each then arm wrestle? While one will have the advantage of youth, the other will more than make up for that with experience.

Much better than banning people don't you think?


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/10)

And I think that Niggers, Jews, Abbos, Queers and women should be banned from this forum but I'm obviously pissed otherwise I wouldn't have written those comments, so that's ok I've got a let-out 

?


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

I agree with you on the age thing - just hoping to inject a bit of humour into it before it goes too far.

I'm sure cocko didn't mean to be ageist any more than TP meant to be rude in the first place and sitting them down with beer would work better than involving the HR department.

I myself am enjoying a nice glass of Golden Strong Belgian ale which i think would be right up your alley. About to post the recipe.

Apologies for OT.


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/10)

I always have to have the last word you bastard :angry: 

OK, pint of Irish Red 

I'm very fond of TP and one thing that really upsets me is people in my family being mistreated, take it absolutely personally like it's happened to me.


----------



## QldKev (4/12/10)

BribieG said:


> And I think that Niggers, Jews, Abbos, Queers and women should be banned from this forum but I'm obviously pissed otherwise I wouldn't have written those comments, so that's ok I've got a let-out
> 
> ?




What if I'm a queer woman nigger who is tight with their money and a bit darker than normal, can I stay ?

QldKev


----------



## hoppinmad (4/12/10)

I'm in

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## Cocko (4/12/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm five years younger than Tidal Pete so we are in about the same "cohort", and Moderators may like to take note that Ageism, racism etc should not be tolerated on this forum and I object to the above comment, which on any other forum would result in the poster being expelled.




You're old Bribes! Way old!  


Seriously though, My post was in jest as I was unsure why TP took an offensive stance on something, that something still unsure to me.., and as I read it at the time as a random attack, probably mis read by me and probably over re-acted, so for that I am sorry.

Hopefully you, and most, know I am far from a member here to pick fights or stir shit - I see it as some late night mis-understanding, nothing more.

Sorry TP!  and BribieG, if you took offence, last thing I intended.







But your are SO old!  :lol: 


Lets see the 'joke' side here! Age is as important as your hair colour......


----------



## kuntushi (4/12/10)

Back on topic:

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79.
80. manticle

In there twice on purpose.


----------



## The Giant (5/12/10)

So the game is i send a bottle of my finest
and someone sends me a bottle of theirs?


----------



## Cocko (5/12/10)

Christmas Lotto for 2010 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45871


Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 11-DEC-2010 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.

2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool
If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

4. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for Christmas and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry; each bottle must be a different beer.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer!

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.


----------



## Josh (5/12/10)

I'm in to collect 75 (or cough up 2)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## Josh (5/12/10)

Josh said:


> I'm in to collect 75 (or cough up 2)



I guess that would be 60 given it's an 80 number draw.


----------



## mxd (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37.
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79.MXD
80. manticle


----------



## strongbeer (5/12/10)

Josh said:


> I'm in to collect 75 (or cough up 2)
> 
> 1. Argon
> 2. DK
> ...


----------



## QldKev (5/12/10)

*Draw Update*

From the ground rules

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 11-DEC-2010 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.

OK Friday is actually the 10-DEC-2010, Doh!
Updated rule

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 10-DEC-2010 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.

The Keno draw will be the first NSW draw on the SAT 11-DEC-2010

http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/flash-resu...29&nsw.y=22 

Note: The link will not work until the day...


QldKev


Can a mod please update the original post with the extra info, thanks


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79.
80. manticle


----------



## QldKev (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


Updated to add MXD back in at pos 79


----------



## BrenosBrews (5/12/10)

I need more beer so why not.

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## AussieJosh (5/12/10)

I cant help myself I need another number....

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50. AussieJosh
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## DUANNE (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50. AussieJosh
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## smileymark (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50. AussieJosh
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Fourstar (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50. AussieJosh
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## marksfish (5/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## DUANNE (5/12/10)

manticle said:


> (beerhog's orval homage was a standout)




thanks for the positive mention manticle, i only just realised how close the date is on this draw and as it stands the only beer i will have ready will be the same one again.to my taste though its even better than what it was back then now.i hope the winner likes funky beers!


----------



## cwbrown07 (6/12/10)

Wow - this could be a really awesome Christmas!! 

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Jord (6/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66.
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## remi (6/12/10)

sounds fun- bring it on!

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43.
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65. BrenosBrews
66. Remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## QldKev (6/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46.
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


Updated remi's post as several people had been dropped from the list.

Can everyone check you are still on the list.


----------



## AussieJosh (6/12/10)

Good spotting QldKev! 

I to also noticed a few names had droped off the list!

Come on people! lets get this baby filled up with 80 names!


----------



## QldKev (7/12/10)

Spaces are filling up for this weekends draw. Looking forward to winning this one B) 

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

QldKev said:


> Spaces are filling up for this weekends draw. Looking forward to winning this one B)
> 
> QldKev


Holy crap, this weekend? Better check my stash for the best tallies.


----------



## robbo5253 (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74.
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## technoicon (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Florian (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## under (7/12/10)

Can someone put me in #76.


----------



## fcmcg (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76.
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Yikes (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## matho (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle

added under and im in too

cheers


----------



## Yikes (7/12/10)

too slow the first time

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## MattC (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40.
41.
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48.
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle

There u go Under

Way too slow


----------



## keifer33 (7/12/10)

I count 11 left. It's filling up fast.


----------



## Yikes (7/12/10)

Matt C you dropped a couple off the list. Yikes and matho


----------



## matho (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45.
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle

i think thats right


----------



## booyablack (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60.
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78.
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## MattC (7/12/10)

Yeah I was trying to add Under as were others and by the time i added mine, it wasnt the most recent post, i think thats why people keep dropping off the list because of either simultaneous reply's or not refreshing the browser prior to replying.

Looks all good now though I think

Cheers


----------



## redlegger (7/12/10)

Hope this works

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63.
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. 
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. 
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## Hatchy (7/12/10)

I just checked & I've got 2 tallies of my swap beer left. I assume best after dates are a no no for this? I've got a batch that I was going to keg tonight, I could always bottle one longneck. I'm happy to make up the numbers if required assuming that best after dates are allowed.

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53.
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## technoicon (7/12/10)

Mine will have a best after. Im bottling right now hope no one minds if so, im out.


----------



## strongbeer (7/12/10)

Awesome Fury said:


> Mine will have a best after. Im bottling right now hope no one minds if so, im out.




err.... same here!


----------



## schooey (7/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59.
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67.
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle 

Fukkit... 53 has been screaming at me all day


----------



## pk.sax (7/12/10)

same here, never bottled in tallies b4, am going to bottle one today.


----------



## lanerigg (7/12/10)

schooey said:


> 1. Argon
> 2. DK
> 3. J Grimmer
> 4. Hoppinmad
> ...


----------



## Florian (8/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56.
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59. Florian
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67. Lanerigg
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## QldKev (8/12/10)

Good work Florian, you stand a chance of winning First, Second and Third.


QldKev


----------



## mckenry (8/12/10)

I will be bottling 3 longnecks today. Will leave a note on bottles for winners. (1 of which should be me)



:icon_offtopic: 
I had to buy 3 longnecks last night to actually have the bottles. $18.60 !!! Bought a coopers pale, coopers sparkling and a cascade pale ale. Coopers were as I remembered, but errgh, the cascade wasnt much at all.
sorry to go off topic, dont want to turn this into a tasting thread.


----------



## Maple (8/12/10)

Wow, not much space left now folks 3- spaces to go.

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56. Maple
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59. Florian
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67. Lanerigg
68.
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70.
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## unrealeous (8/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56. Maple
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59. Florian
60. redlegger9
61.
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67. Lanerigg
68. 
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70. Unrealeous
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle

Edit - right at the same time as Maple


----------



## planner (8/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56. Maple
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59. Florian
60. redlegger9
61. Planner
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67. Lanerigg
68. 
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70. Unrealeous
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/12/10)

1. Argon
2. DK
3. J Grimmer
4. Hoppinmad
5. Charst
6. Petesbrew
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it)
8. JestersDarts
9. drfad
10. QldKev
11. Arghonaut
12. Rooting Kings
13. barls
14. Gulpa
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0
16. Isuxius
17.Housecat
18.Stuchambers
19. Siborg
20. TidalPete
21. haldini
22. Smiley
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew)
24. BubbaQ
25. AussieJosh
26. groucho
27. practicalfool
28. bum
29. keifer33
30. aussiechucka
31. Florian
32. MeLoveBeer
33. Tonyc
34. NickB
35.itmechanic
36. MattC
37. Bradsbrew
38. jyo
39. mckenry
40. fergthebrewer
41. Yikes
42. Doogiechap
43. Fourstar
44. Cocko
45. booyablack
46. Robbo5253
47. Nick R
48. Matho
49. cwbrown07
50. AussieJosh
51.marksfish
52. MXD
53. schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura
55. Josh
56. Maple
57. Florian
58. Clints Gadgets
59. Florian
60. redlegger9
61. Planner
62. Jord
63. Cannibal Smurf
64.Smiley
65. BrenosBrews
66. remi
67. Lanerigg
68. MeLoveBeer (again)
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too!
70. Unrealeous
71. Bradsbrew
72.beerhog
73. Josh
74. Awesome Fury
75. kuntushi
76. Under
77. kuntushi
78. Hatchy
79. MXD
80. manticle


----------



## planner (8/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> 1. Argon
> 2. DK
> 3. J Grimmer
> 4. Hoppinmad
> ...



All 80 spots filled, looks like I found this thread just in time. Surely third time lucky


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/12/10)

planner said:


> All 80 spots filled, looks like I found this thread just in time. Surely third time lucky



Yeh, I saw that there was 1 spot left and couldn't resist  

Best of luck to everyone in the draw...


----------



## Fourstar (8/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Best of luck to everyone in the draw...



Best of luck?!?! More like, "start bubble wrapping your beers, i'll PM my details shortly!"


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> Best of luck?!?! More like, "start bubble wrapping your beers, i'll PM my details shortly!"



I meant for all those competing for 3rd place (I've got 1st and 2nd wrapped up)


----------



## Florian (8/12/10)

QldKev said:


> Good work Florian, you stand a chance of winning First, Second and Third.
> 
> 
> QldKev



I'll be happy if I get third! Just couldn't make my mind up between 57 and 59 second time around, so had to come back for thirds.


Thought I'll point out rule number 6 for everyone with multiple entries in case that wasn't clear:

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry; *each bottle must be a different beer.*

Will be bottling my third entry tomorrow, straight from lagering, should be fine by christmas.

Florian


----------



## Hatchy (8/12/10)

Surely it doesn't matter if it's the same beer assuming that the 3 beers go to 3 different blokes? That was the main reason I only entered once though. My 2nd last longneck of my 1st swap beer is already bubble wrapped ready for postage. Probably have to get to the post office on Saturday morning because I doubt I'll get a chance next week.


----------



## bum (9/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> That was the main reason I only entered once though. My 2nd last longneck of my 1st swap beer is already bubble wrapped ready for postage.


I can give you my address now if you so determined not to win, Hatchy.


----------



## Hatchy (9/12/10)

Would you? That would be awesome!

It's not that I don't want to win, more that I find it unlikely. Even in the unlikely event that I win I'll probably have to mail my beer anyway.


----------



## QldKev (9/12/10)

Florian said:


> I'll be happy if I get third! Just couldn't make my mind up between 57 and 59 second time around, so had to come back for thirds.
> 
> 
> Thought I'll point out rule number 6 for everyone with multiple entries in case that wasn't clear:
> ...






Hatchy said:


> Surely it doesn't matter if it's the same beer assuming that the 3 beers go to 3 different blokes? That was the main reason I only entered once though. My 2nd last longneck of my 1st swap beer is already bubble wrapped ready for postage. Probably have to get to the post office on Saturday morning because I doubt I'll get a chance next week.



The idea was to stop one winner receiving several bottles of the same beer. Thinking about it maybe we should relax the rule, if you get 20 or 40 bottles and 2 or even 3 are the same it won't be the end of the day. That would make it easier for people who do want to enter more than once who only have a single beer available. 

QldKev

*** Mental note to self, remember for next draw to update rules.


----------



## Josh (10/12/10)

QldKev said:


> The idea was to stop one winner receiving several bottles of the same beer. Thinking about it maybe we should relax the rule, if you get 20 or 40 bottles and 2 or even 3 are the same it won't be the end of the day. That would make it easier for people who do want to enter more than once who only have a single beer available.
> 
> QldKev
> 
> *** Mental note to self, remember for next draw to update rules.



Personally, when I win 2nd place, I won't care if 2 or 3 of my beers are the same. It's one and a half cases of free beer.

PM's will be sent on Monday.


----------



## manticle (10/12/10)

This is good as one of the beers I had bottled that would be a contender has issues.

I will not send a bottle that has issues - either two of the same or an acceptable commercial product in place to be agreed upon with the winner (and I'm talking a bottle of saison dupont or a 750 of Chimay Grande reserve or 2 pint bottles of Young's or somesuch).

Hopefully that's OK Kev - otherwise I'll take my name off no. 80 and just leave it on no.7


----------



## argon (10/12/10)

No chance of number 1 being the first number out... <slaps head>


----------



## keifer33 (10/12/10)

Surely every number has some chance


----------



## argon (10/12/10)

keifer33 said:


> Surely every number has some chance



yes of course... but i figure if i say it out loud that it won't happen, maybe it will


----------



## booyablack (10/12/10)

When is the Keno draw that decides the winners?


----------



## bum (10/12/10)

QldKev said:


> *Draw Update*
> 
> From the ground rules
> 
> ...


Here ya go, booyablack.


----------



## QldKev (10/12/10)

manticle said:


> This is good as one of the beers I had bottled that would be a contender has issues.
> 
> I will not send a bottle that has issues - either two of the same or an acceptable commercial product in place to be agreed upon with the winner (and I'm talking a bottle of saison dupont or a 750 of Chimay Grande reserve or 2 pint bottles of Young's or somesuch).
> 
> Hopefully that's OK Kev - otherwise I'll take my name off no. 80 and just leave it on no.7



No problems here  

Also if anyone want to send spare bottles to the Lotto organiser that is ok too B) 

QldKev


----------



## booyablack (10/12/10)

Cheers bum, turns out I'm blind and can't read.


----------



## mxd (10/12/10)

for those who missed out I may be able to release 1 or 2 numbers tomorrow.


----------



## QldKev (10/12/10)

mxd said:


> for those who missed out I may be able to release 1 or 2 numbers tomorrow.




:lol: :lol: 


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (11/12/10)

We have some winners!!! 


http://playkeno.com.au/results/?date=11%2F...13&nsw.y=13

*First
5. Charst*
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

*
Second
53. schooey*
Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

*
Third
59. Florian*
Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...


----------



## bum (11/12/10)

Congrats, boys! 

Commiserations to Charst who has to drink one of mine (unless I get handballed again).


----------



## jyo (11/12/10)

I'm just putting my bottle out in the sun now. 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## AussieJosh (11/12/10)

Last night I had a dream my number 50 cam up!..... 

Anyway congrats guys! And enjoy!


----------



## barls (11/12/10)

bugger didnt win again. oh well next time.


----------



## under (11/12/10)

LOL. I came out 5th. Florian's numbers came out 3rd and 4th. Noice.

Well done guys. Now who do I post the beer to.


----------



## Florian (11/12/10)

Florian said:


> I'll be happy if I get third!



Seems like I have been heard! Maybe I should've said first instead of third  

Thanks for organising this Kev, if you pm me your details I'll send you my third bottle.

Will put a list up shortly that shows who has to post to who.

Florian


----------



## J Grimmer (11/12/10)

Florian said:


> Seems like I have been heard! Maybe I should've said first instead of third
> 
> Thanks for organising this Kev, if you pm me your details I'll send you my third bottle.
> 
> ...




Congrates mate you get too drink mine I will post it asap.


----------



## Florian (11/12/10)

There you go!


1. Argon - Schooey
2. DK - Charst
3. J Grimmer - Florian
4. Hoppinmad - Charst
5. Charst - Schooey
6. Petesbrew - Charst
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it) - Florian
8. JestersDarts - Charst
9. drfad - Schooey
10. QldKev - Charst
11. Arghonaut - Florian
12. Rooting Kings - Charst
13. barls - Schooey
14. Gulpa - Charst
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0 - Florian
16. Isuxius - Charst
17.Housecat - Schooey
18.Stuchambers - Charst
19. Siborg - Florian
20. TidalPete - Charst
21. haldini - Schooey
22. Smiley - Charst
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew) - Florian
24. BubbaQ - Charst
25. AussieJosh - Schooey
26. groucho - Charst
27. practicalfool - Florian
28. bum - Charst
29. keifer33 - Schooey
30. aussiechucka - Charst
31. Florian - Florian
32. MeLoveBeer - Charst
33. Tonyc - Schooey
34. NickB - Charst
35.itmechanic - Florian
36. MattC - Charst
37. Bradsbrew - Schooey
38. jyo - Charst
39. mckenry - Florian
40. fergthebrewer - Charst
41. Yikes - Schooey
42. Doogiechap - Charst
43. Fourstar - Florian
44. Cocko - Charst
45. booyablack - Schooey
46. Robbo5253 - Charst
47. Nick R - Florian
48. Matho - Charst
49. cwbrown07 - Schooey
50. AussieJosh - Charst
51.marksfish - Florian
52. MXD - Charst
53. schooey - Schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura - Charst
55. Josh - Florian
56. Maple - Charst
57. Florian - Schooey
58. Clints Gadgets - Charst
59. Florian - Florian
60. redlegger9 - Charst
61. Planner - Schooey
62. Jord - Charst
63. Cannibal Smurf - Florian
64.Smiley - Charst
65. BrenosBrews - Schooey
66. remi - Charst
67. Lanerigg - Florian
68. MeLoveBeer (again) - Charst (again)
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too! - Schooey
70. Unrealeous - Charst
71. Bradsbrew - Florian
72.beerhog - Charst
73. Josh - Schooey
74. Awesome Fury - Charst
75. kuntushi - Florian
76. Under - Charst
77. kuntushi - Schooey
78. Hatchy - Charst
79. MXD - Florian
80. manticle - Charst


----------



## schooey (11/12/10)

Even won me own beer... but I might send it to clatty for the Footy tipping now I have his address. Still have to send you that bottle too, cocko, but will do that next week... Congrats Charst and Florian.

Big thanks to Kev for putting it all together again.


----------



## Steve (11/12/10)

Congrats guys.....your post man is going to hate you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Siborg (11/12/10)

Happy to send a bottle up your way, Florian. Never posted a bottle before though. It's PET. Any tips?


----------



## booyablack (11/12/10)

Australia Post have these wine bottle boxes that I've used in the past for the Christmas lotto. They work well for one long neck and would be fine for PET too.

Here's some pricing:

http://auspost.com.au/personal/packaging-m...ls.html#special

The cost of posting it will cost more than the packaging.


----------



## Charst (11/12/10)

You Beauty! Fking Great Thanks boys im wrapped!


----------



## Charst (11/12/10)

Thanks to Kev for organising this by the way!


----------



## J Grimmer (11/12/10)

1 bubble wrapped and tapped basket ball size package getting sent.


----------



## aussiechucka (11/12/10)

Congrats to all the winners. 
Charst will be sending your beer this week. Sending express so will PM you a tracking number.
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## bum (11/12/10)

Charst said:


> should i be PMing everyone?


I think that is the usual way it is done. You'll miss lots of bottles if you don't, IMO.

Address bookmarked and I'll pop a bottle in the post early in the week.


----------



## Charst (11/12/10)

bum said:


> I think that is the usual way it is done. You'll miss lots of bottles if you don't, IMO.
> 
> Address bookmarked and I'll pop a bottle in the post early in the week.




Thanks I've PM'ed everyone now except "Smiley" as he errored when i tried to send.
searching by members and can find "Smiley2000" and "Smiley gets a keg"

Smiley can you confirm?


----------



## manticle (11/12/10)

QldKev said:


> No problems here
> 
> Also if anyone want to send spare bottles to the Lotto organiser that is ok too B)
> 
> QldKev




I checked the stocks and it didn't loook as grim so I can send a different one to each or at least offer them a choice.

As for you QLD scallywag - I'm hoping to knock out a coopers homage with fresh PoR flowers pretty soon and seeing as how you made a nice one that I tried last lotto, I might send one your way. Sometime early next year if it works. I'll let you know.

Congratulations to the three winners.

Charst - pretty sure it's 'smilee'


----------



## Josh (11/12/10)

Congrats to the winners. PM sent, will put mine in the post this week.


----------



## Cocko (12/12/10)

Charst said:


> Thanks to Kev for organising this by the way!




+1


I will be sending Kev some very positive thoughts!  


Also winners, non deliverers - should be named and shamed IMO - if you can't send a beer why did you enter?!


----------



## Charst (12/12/10)

No Drama's Cocko I've promised my sensory panel (a couple mates who think JS golden ale is getting out there... and one who actually likes real beer) that we have 40 longnecks or 80 beers to taste. If the figure drops below the tribal drums will be beating like the richmond faithful every 3-5 years. (sorry or those north of the murray who might not get the joke. The joke is richmond by the way) 



Cocko said:


> +1
> 
> 
> I will be sending Kev some very positive thoughts!
> ...


----------



## Hatchy (12/12/10)

I'm unlikely to get mine in the mail before next weekend. I'll see if Mrs Hatchy can get to a post office during the week but I won't be able to. I really should've grabbed some bubble wrap & stamps last week.

I figured I'd post here rather than send a PM so that I could publicly shame myself before Charst gets a chance. It'll be a good beer once I finally get it to you mate.


----------



## Charst (12/12/10)

no dramas and no major rush the best things are worth waiting for anyway. and I'll be needing plenty of beer for New years.

Still cant believe i won. Blokes are messaging me asking what id like to drink its a bit of a spin out. Loving it though!





Hatchy said:


> I'm unlikely to get mine in the mail before next weekend. I'll see if Mrs Hatchy can get to a post office during the week but I won't be able to. I really should've grabbed some bubble wrap & stamps last week.
> 
> I figured I'd post here rather than send a PM so that I could publicly shame myself before Charst gets a chance. It'll be a good beer once I finally get it to you mate.


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/10)

Congrats lads.


----------



## QldKev (13/12/10)

QldKev said:


> :kooi: Christmas Lotto for 2010 :kooi:
> 
> If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45871
> ...




Just updating the rules ready for next time as a reminder.

Removed clause to allow bottles of same brews to be posted.
Added Australian address to receive winnings.
Added 18year old rule.


----------



## matho (13/12/10)

Charst,

Just doing some quality control Tonight, I'll be posting you my kolsch hopefully on Wednesday
Congrats on the win

Cheers matho


----------



## strongbeer (13/12/10)

Congrats fellas, Schooey i'm sending a tallie down your way! PM us ur details and i'll get it off to u this friday


----------



## Charst (13/12/10)

Thanks Matho. Kolsch sounds killer. 
With the variety of beers im getting i'm thinking of splitting them up and doing for example an APA Night etc.
Just picked up the first beer off Manticle tonight but thinking i'll save it till i have a couple stockpiled.
Sorry to Florian but i snagged the Belgian Golden Strong. I had too





matho said:


> Charst,
> 
> Just doing some quality control Tonight, I'll be posting you my kolsch hopefully on Wednesday
> Congrats on the win
> ...


----------



## Florian (13/12/10)

Charst said:


> Sorry to Florian but i snagged the Belgian Golden Strong. I had too



No worries, I had my mind set on his Alt anyway. There are also two Berliner Weisse coming along my way which I'm really looking forward to, and plenty of other great sounding beers.


----------



## manticle (13/12/10)

Florian said:


> No worries, I had my mind set on his Alt anyway. There are also two Berliner Weisse coming along my way which I'm really looking forward to, and plenty of other great sounding beers.



When I make the next one that comes out sans issues, I'd be happy to do a beer trade.


----------



## Florian (13/12/10)

Sounds good, I'll reserve you a bottle of my Dortmunder Export then, or whatever else might be my best at that time.


----------



## JestersDarts (14/12/10)

G'Day Charst - 
Sending you a bottle of my first All-Grain attempt, it's all I have bottled at the moment!
There's only 3 of these left in existence, the other two i've tucked away, being my first all grain brew - just being sentimental I suppose!

I hope you enjoy it -sending thisarvo.

Cheers.


----------



## mxd (14/12/10)

congrats guys, if you can let them sit for a few days when you get them, I'm sure all the post shaking will mix it what was a nice clear beer.


----------



## stuchambers (14/12/10)

Hey Charst,

I just put in the post a bottle of my pilsner I am only new to brewing and this was my first attempt at doing a boil with hop additions.
I would be glad to hear what you think of it.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Charst (14/12/10)

No worries I wont be drinking anything that hasn't sat in the fridge for a week. by the look of it i'll need a dedicated beer fridge for christmas




mxd said:


> congrats guys, if you can let them sit for a few days when you get them, I'm sure all the post shaking will mix it what was a nice clear beer.


----------



## Charst (14/12/10)

No Worries Stu Looking forward to it. 



stuchambers said:


> Hey Charst,
> 
> I just put in the post a bottle of my pilsner I am only new to brewing and this was my first attempt at doing a boil with hop additions.
> I would be glad to hear what you think of it.
> ...


----------



## bum (14/12/10)

Bottle sent and excuses PM'd.


----------



## Siborg (14/12/10)

Is there a deadline to get these posted off? I don't have enough time during the week to run over to the post office.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/12/10)

Merry Christmas Charst. Beer on way.


----------



## ekul (15/12/10)

Sent my bottle off today. Drinking a bottle from the same batch, delicious and refreshing.


----------



## olde (15/12/10)

Didn't enter and won't ever again, last time I entered I sent a bottle off to some blowin who didn't even have the courtesy to post a bit of feedback and hasn't been seen since. Maybe, just maybe the ingrate has since died of liver failure.


----------



## beerbog (15/12/10)

oldy said:


> Didn't enter and won't ever again, last time I entered I sent a bottle off to some blowin who didn't even have the courtesy to post a bit of feedback and hasn't been seen since. Maybe, just maybe the ingrate has since died of liver failure.




Harsh......but fair :beerbang:


----------



## mxd (15/12/10)

posted today, in wine box, the sender will have mxd ahb on em


----------



## matho (15/12/10)

Charst,

Posted my kolsch today registered post

Merry Xmas

Cheers matho


----------



## TidalPete (15/12/10)

G'day Charst,

Sent a bottle of my best available lager (Two months old) on Monday. Enjoy!

TP


----------



## manticle (15/12/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> Harsh......but fair :beerbang:



harsh and rubbish actually - one bad experience shouldn't taint the lot. I once brewed a beer that was shit. Should I never brew one again?.

I won the last lotto and provided detailed feedback on pretty much every beer that passed my lips. Feedback is optional by the way. 

I realise oldy wasn't talking about me but my point is the lotto is a bit of fun and not every lotto is the same.


----------



## Doogiechap (16/12/10)

Charst I sent mine off to you today,
Mate, feel free to hopefully just enjoy the thing and don't get too hung up on the feedback 
Have a great Christmas (lucky bugger !)
Doug


----------



## NickB (16/12/10)

Charst, should have your bottle in the post tomorrow all going to plan. Will be a Dark Mild I bottled from the keg before it blew dry!

Cheers


----------



## matho (16/12/10)

Doogiechap said:


> Charst I sent mine off to you today,
> Mate, feel free to hopefully just enjoy the thing and don't get too hung up on the feedback
> Have a great Christmas (lucky bugger !)
> Doug




+1 on the feedback just because you won doesn't mean you are compelled to give feedback

i enjoy the beer i sent you thats why i sent it.

cheers matho


----------



## jbirbeck (16/12/10)

+1 on feedback. Not super necessary, just hope you enjoy the beer as much as I did...hmmm smoky bacon :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/10)

Sorry Charst, I'll get my bottle sent off early next week, if not tomorrow.


----------



## planner (16/12/10)

manticle said:


> harsh and rubbish actually



I agree Manticle, lotto is not there to provide detailed feddback to the brewer, it is there for the winner to enjoy some different beers and if they then feel like giving feedback it's their choice.
I don't refrain from entering tatts each week because last weeks winner didn't tell me how they enjoyed their $2M


Planner


----------



## olde (16/12/10)

You're welcome to your opinion, as I am entitled to mine. When I spend over 40 bucks packing and taking to town a beer for posting, I think the least I can expect is a simple acknowledgment that it even arrived, and a bit of feedback on how it travelled and stacked up against other brewers beers. Plenty of blokes here pontificate endlessly about their brews superiority (read wank on) and it's not too much to hope for a couple of lines of feedback as to how a brew performs from an impartial and unbiased observer. Not to mention common courtesy. Like I said, opinions differ.


----------



## manticle (16/12/10)

It's stated in the conditions of entry that feedback is welcome but voluntary though oldy. You make an informed decision based on that.

Where are you posting from that a bottle costs $40 to post?


----------



## technoicon (16/12/10)

mines on it's way.. sent yesterday. 

i had a hard enough time doing notes on 16 case swap beers. screw doing 40.. i enjoy drinking them not sitting there making notes about the beer.. go to a brick store..


----------



## Charst (16/12/10)

Hey Everyone, Thanks for all the posts i've started to receive them and the mail room bloke at work is already looking at me funny.
Planning and doing a proper taste test and feedback for anyone who wants it. having said that im no bjcp judge and the length of the feedback might depend on A: how many i've had and B: how many i have to write feedback for that night. Planning on doing feedback for every beer and will post publicly unless you message me to say you would prefer private. Bit of a task and it might take a while to go through them all but im not about to crack every beer just to rush back feedback, i want to enjoy them.

Having said that here's the first of the feedback due to me receiving this personally and the beer hasn't been through the washing machine called Aust Post:

Manticle: Belgian Golden Strong: 

First i went and Brought Red hill temptation to have a golden strong to go against as i haven't had much of the style, read the bit in brewing classic styles about Golden Strong:

Report:

Fking Cracker! 

Colour is i reckon about 5-6 Srm against the How to BREW Colour guide. Real straw yellow against the light. Only thing is it's hazy. maybe i should have left it in the fridge longer but i didn't travel far and kept it upright. Stayed hazy even after i let it warm up. (spent about an hour drinking the bottle (longneck).
Held a head for a good amount of time, left a nice bit of lacing on the glass. High- medium-high carb just right.

Smell: just like the red hill temptation, nice spicy delicate. Phenolic and Esters Characters all that.

Taste: Bang on the money again. Smells carry through into the taste, Hint of bitterness in the back of the mouth but really balanced.
Not thin not cloying, Nothing at all i can pick out of this beer taste wise and say that's "oh that tastes off". Touch of alcohol but i reckon less alcohol than the red hill. Finished Nice and Dry.

Overall: Fking Good! Really fking Good. If i was brewing this style and this was the result i wouldn't change a thing except for the Clarity issue. 
Top notch start to the tasting, tried not to smoke manticle's pole too much but i reckon this is one of the best homebrews i've had.

Can i have the recipe please?


----------



## under (16/12/10)

Mine will be express posted on Monday.


----------



## jyo (17/12/10)

Posting tomorrow, Charst. 
As promised, it has been sitting in the sun since I found out I lost and decided to be a little bitch.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Siborg (17/12/10)

I'll be getting mine posted tomorrow. Haven't had time this week cause of work.


----------



## manticle (17/12/10)

Charst said:


> Hey Everyone, Thanks for all the posts i've started to receive them and the mail room bloke at work is already looking at me funny.
> Planning and doing a proper taste test and feedback for anyone who wants it. having said that im no bjcp judge and the length of the feedback might depend on A: how many i've had and B: how many i have to write feedback for that night. Planning on doing feedback for every beer and will post publicly unless you message me to say you would prefer private. Bit of a task and it might take a while to go through them all but im not about to crack every beer just to rush back feedback, i want to enjoy them.
> 
> Having said that here's the first of the feedback due to me receiving this personally and the beer hasn't been through the washing machine called Aust Post:
> ...




Glad you enjoyed it mate. Most of my brews aren't refrigerated for drinking and are usually clear - however I do get chill haze when they cool. Will be trying isinglass soon. I've stopped fining my beers at the moment.

Anyway not sure why it was hazy when warmer but if the taste was there then that's the main thing.

Recipe is here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1298

Cheers


----------



## argon (20/12/10)

Schooey... just sent my Rye Esb. It's been filtered and bottle primed... never done that before so might take a bit longer to carb up. Filtered last Tuesday IIRC. Should be good around mid Jan.. I guess? Have only had uncarbed keg samples so it may well taste like arse... but initial signs suggest it's a malt forward beer, with that thick oil like consistency you get from rye. Bitterness is there but not dominant.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mckenry (20/12/10)

mines in the post today for you Florian. I am drinking this one off tap at the moment and it's tasting really good. Hoping to have a lot saved for Xmas....
Anyway - $11 to post the wine box to Qld and 1hr 10mins of my life lost waiting in line <_< 
mckenry


----------



## under (20/12/10)

Mine will be in the post tomorrow. Left it at home with my lunch ahah!!


----------



## schooey (20/12/10)

argon said:


> Schooey... just sent my Rye Esb. It's been filtered and bottle primed... never done that before so might take a bit longer to carb up. Filtered last Tuesday IIRC. Should be good around mid Jan.. I guess? Have only had uncarbed keg samples so it may well taste like arse... but initial signs suggest it's a malt forward beer, with that thick oil like consistency you get from rye. Bitterness is there but not dominant.
> 
> Hope you enjoy.



Thanks argon, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## smileymark (20/12/10)

Mine will be in tomorrow. No 14 is a Belgium bock with about 6 months in the bottle. No 18n is a chez pilsner which was bottled a monthit is ready for drinking...But I would leave it at least two more weeks.Preferably another month.Cheers.Mark


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/10)

Mine's ready to post today, Charst.
It's a Robust Porter, but judging notes in the Castle Hill Comp decribed it at more of a Brown Porter.
It's about 6 months old and quite smooth. Definitely ready to drink. :chug: 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## under (22/12/10)

Posted this morning. Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale. Ready to drink.


----------



## planner (22/12/10)

Schooey

Posted yesterday, bloody work keeps gettin in the way of beer stuff.


----------



## booyablack (22/12/10)

schooey

One long-neck of Nelson Sauvin Ale is all yours.

PM sent regarding pick-up details.

Merry Christmas.



booyablack


----------



## vykuza (22/12/10)

Florian, a bottle of freshly bottled Berlinner Weisse is winging it's way to you. (Woodruff not included ;-)

Congratulations to the winners, and to the rest of us, better luck next year!


----------



## jyo (22/12/10)

Charst- registered post tells me that my beer was delivered and signed for yesterday.
Hope it travelled well, mate.
John.


----------



## matho (22/12/10)

jyo said:


> Charst- registered post tells me that my beer was delivered and signed for yesterday.
> Hope it travelled well, mate.
> John.


+1 for me but on last friday
hope you got it 

cheers matho


----------



## smileymark (22/12/10)

Posted yesterday..sorry re delay ...had a bottlen of no 14 yesterday its "drinkin" well now.. no 18 I would leave a couple of weeks.cheers






smilee said:


> Mine will be in tomorrow. No 14 is a Belgium bock with about 6 months in the bottle. No 18n is a chez pilsner which was bottled a monthit is ready for drinking...But I would leave it at least two more weeks.Preferably another month.Cheers.Mark


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Mine's ready to post today, Charst.
> It's a Robust Porter, but judging notes in the Castle Hill Comp decribed it at more of a Brown Porter.
> It's about 6 months old and quite smooth. Definitely ready to drink. :chug:
> Merry Christmas.


Sent by Registered post.
Enjoy!


----------



## QldKev (23/12/10)

Charst, beer dropped into post box today. Sorry for the delay, but you will have a well travelled beer 

QldKev


----------



## barls (23/12/10)

hand delivered to schooey today. i hope he enjoys it.


----------



## Charst (24/12/10)

Thanks to everyone who has sent me beer so far. the Bar fridge is cockoblock but i wont be cracking anything until tuesday. 

I've put a Tick next the people who i KNOW i have received beer off. I've had a 1 or 2 unlabelled bottles which i'll save till the end to work out who's they are, pm'd the people who i think they are from. 

So i've received a bit over half of the beers: I'm putting a tick next to the names of the people i KNOW i have received beer off.
Im not back at work until after NYE so i'll update the list then. Thanks 
charst



1. Argon - Schooey 
2. DK - Charst
3. J Grimmer - Florian
4. Hoppinmad - Charst
5. Charst - Schooey
6. Petesbrew√ - Charst 
7. Manticle (can I be lucky twice in a row? I doubt it) - Florian
8. JestersDarts √ - Charst
9. drfad - Schooey
10. QldKev - Charst
11. Arghonaut - Florian
12. Rooting Kings √ - Charst
13. barls - Schooey
14. Gulpa √ - Charst
15. ekul Lucky i bottle so i can be in this awesome competition :0 - Florian
16. Isuxius - Charst
17.Housecat - Schooey
18.Stuchambers √ - Charst
19. Siborg - Florian
20. TidalPete √ - Charst
21. haldini - Schooey
22. Smilee √ - Charst
23. WhiteWolf (once was PaleBrew) - Florian
24. BubbaQ - Charst
25. AussieJosh - Schooey
26. groucho - Charst
27. practicalfool - Florian
28. bum √ - Charst
29. keifer33 - Schooey
30. aussiechucka √ - Charst
31. Florian - Florian
32. MeLoveBeer √ - Charst
33. Tonyc - Schooey
34. NickB √ - Charst
35.itmechanic - Florian
36. MattC √ - Charst
37. Bradsbrew - Schooey
38. jyo √ - Charst
39. mckenry - Florian
40. fergthebrewer √ - Charst
41. Yikes - Schooey
42. Doogiechap √ - Charst
43. Fourstar - Florian
44. Cocko √ - Charst
45. booyablack - Schooey
46. Robbo5253 - Charst
47. Nick R - Florian
48. Matho √ - Charst
49. cwbrown07 - Schooey
50. AussieJosh √ - Charst
51.marksfish - Florian
52. MXD √ - Charst
53. schooey - Schooey
54. Mayor of Mildura √ - Charst
55. Josh - Florian
56. Maple - Charst
57. Florian - Schooey
58. Clints Gadgets - Charst
59. Florian - Florian
60. redlegger9 - Charst
61. Planner - Schooey
62. Jord √ - Charst
63. Cannibal Smurf - Florian
64.Smiley √ - Charst
65. BrenosBrews - Schooey
66. remi √ - Charst
67. Lanerigg - Florian
68. MeLoveBeer √ (again) - Charst (again)
69. strongbeer - Bugger it! i'm in too! - Schooey
70. Unrealeous √ - Charst
71. Bradsbrew - Florian
72.beerhog √ - Charst
73. Josh - Schooey
74. Awesome Fury √ - Charst
75. kuntushi - Florian
76. Under - Charst
77. kuntushi - Schooey
78. Hatchy - Charst
79. MXD - Florian
80. manticle √ - Charst
[/quote]


----------



## Hatchy (30/12/10)

Due to being completely slack I only put mine in the post today. It's got a 6 on the cap. Sorry I didn't get it off sooner mate, I thought Mrs Hatchy had sent it until I saw it last night. Did everyone else pay $11.30 for postage as well? I'm not sure how much I thought it would be but I definitely thought that was a bit rich.


----------



## Charst (31/12/10)

Thanks Hatchy. Yeah I brought a padded bag and payed about $10.40. My package would fit in a 500g bag but the weight was over so the bird wouldn't let me buy it.



Hatchy said:


> Due to being completely slack I only put mine in the post today. It's got a 6 on the cap. Sorry I didn't get it off sooner mate, I thought Mrs Hatchy had sent it until I saw it last night. Did everyone else pay $11.30 for postage as well? I'm not sure how much I thought it would be but I definitely thought that was a bit rich.


----------



## DUANNE (31/12/10)

hey charst, just give you a heads up with the beer i sent. i tried one the other night and i would suggest chilling it down prety well before opening. the brett seems to be going hard in the bottle still so they are extremely well cabonated now.


----------



## Charst (4/1/11)

Hello to everyone that has kindly sent me beers so far. 
I received 4 more care packages today and will update the Who's sent who hasn't sent at the end of the week. 
The first batch were all cracked on day 3 of the boxing day test and were enjoyed by Myself. Rhys and Rob. 
Pics hopefully attached, pic of one bloke holding a Keg Spit Roast leg of Lamb is me and the 2 pissed blokes are Rhys and Rob. 

All beers had at least 6 days in the fridge and were stored in the cupboard upright prior to that.
I made up a heap of feedback sheets for each beer and we wrote feedback for each. 
Those who didn't write their name on thier beer and i cant work out who they are will be posted on this thread, with description of bottle etc.
otherwise via PM. Stared sending out feedback to people and will endeavour to get back to everyone I can.
thanks again to everyone


----------



## AussieJosh (4/1/11)

I hope ya enjoying them all charst! Also hope you had a really good christmas/New years!
I dont think i put my user name on mine it was sent from (Joshua Michalski) In a Coopers Long neck.
Happy drinking mate!
Cheers!


----------



## NickB (4/1/11)

Mine was in a PET, white lid with DM in permanent marker. Meant to send a recipe, but forgot on the day. Sorry!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (5/1/11)

Sorry another bottle without a name here. Coopers PET bottle, lid had a 6 on it and on the side of the bottle it was marked with Schneider; although it was a Golden Ale in the bottle. 

QldKev


----------



## mxd (5/1/11)

one of the bottles of mine had my label, the other package was packaged in 2 stubbies, one would have been a punk ipa and the other a jamieson (I think) stubby


----------



## JestersDarts (10/1/11)

I am back! for a week...

and eagerly awaiting the results of this thread!

How is the tastings coming along, Charst?!


----------



## aussiechucka (11/1/11)

Looks like you had a good time there charst. well done and thanks for the feed back. Hope you enjoy the other beers as they come get through the post.
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## DUANNE (11/1/11)

how did you go with my beer charst? it was the one with the red wax sealed lids. heres hoping it was ok.


----------

